# DVI to RGB TV converter



## camoxiong (Feb 7, 2012)

Who know an online store sells DVI to RGB TV converter? I don't have a HDTV, I have the crt tv's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Who know an online store sells DVI to RGB TV converter? I don't have a HDTV, I have the crt tv's.



http://compare.ebay.com/like/370542106651?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/370542106651?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar



thanks, will it works will audio too?


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone know do a DVI to RGB TV converter works with audio?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 7, 2012)

You just get a 3.5mm to stereo RCA dongle for audio.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah you have to do the 3.5 audio jack because DVI doesn't have the audio signal.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't know if you do watch Blu-ray discs on your PC or not, but keep in mind that it will not work if you do and you try this.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

monoprice.com usually carries all of the adapter's one would need to connect anything to anything else, you could also try partsexpress.com. Either place is a great source for cabling need's as well 

DVI/RGB are video only signal's so you will need to connect the audio from your soundcard or onboard to your TV or AVR using whatever connection is best for you


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 7, 2012)

ok thanks all


----------

